
Supporting AI in the Enterprise - newzisgud
https://medium.com/@chris_47577/supporting-ai-in-the-enterprise-8387eac16acd
======
gjmulhol
This article is spot on. Using AI and ML in an enterprise setting is about
changing behavior and helping people to understand why the AI/ML system is
making the recommendations (or whatever the output is) that it is. I have seen
this in dozens of companies now: even great AI requires cultural change to
succeed. And good cultural change can make only mediocre AI models into game
changers.

